# What is the most unlikely thing that ever happened to you?



## Owen (Jul 10, 2010)

What is the most unlikley thing that ever happened to yo while doing solve, average, or anything else? I've heard of people getting 3 or 4 PLL skips in a row, and I got a corners skip once. What happened to you?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2010)

OLL skip on 5x5x5

I've had three now

It's annoying :x


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OLL skip on 5x5x5
> 
> I've had three now
> 
> It's annoying :x



Isn't it just 1/216?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 10, 2010)

I was solving a 2x2x2 like normal them when I looked around I saw I had an opposite double x-cross so I just finished the solve CFOP style.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 10, 2010)

2 LL skips with in 20 solves.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2010)

I did two consecutive BLD solves. both were DNF. When I solved the cube with CFOP then I got LL skip on both


----------



## Meep (Jul 10, 2010)

I've had a last 4 edges skip on 5x5, but don't know the odds of that lol


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2010)

Using a random-state scrambler I once got a 3x3 scramble with only about a 1 in 43 quintillion chance.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Using a random-state scrambler I once got a 3x3 scramble with only about a 1 in 43 quintillion chance.



no... wai....

My cube got run over by a car o.0 does that count?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 10, 2010)

This thread is somewhat related to this one.


----------



## Pseudoprogrammer (Jul 10, 2010)

Two F2L slot skips + OLL skip + PLL was just a U perm in the same solve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

First Block Skip


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 10, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > OLL skip on 5x5x5
> ...




Only if you do reducks.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've had the first 2 centers on a 4x4 done for me quite often


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know which of these is less likely, but it is either a cross skip:






Or a LL skip. I have actually gotten two in my life, but only one was on film.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

im going to stick with my LL skip... OLL skips are rly funny too, whats the possibility for LL or OLL skip?

or also once i got 17.95 3 times in a row. but thats not hazard... more like uber constance awesomesauce.


----------



## r_517 (Jul 10, 2010)

4x4 LL Skip


----------



## Me (Jul 10, 2010)

Statistically if anyone has gotten an LL skip on a megaminx that's a really improbable happenstance.

However for me, I set my PR average of 5 with my a terrible OH cube that normally pops 2h..
[(27.11), (14.23), 14.50, 14.76, 14.27] = 14.51. 
None were lucky, 3/5 solves had the same OLL.


----------



## coinman (Jul 10, 2010)

In a competition where i was extremely tired after driving 500 km and i averaged like 33-34 seconds (my normal avg is about 26-28) i got a extremely lucky/unlucky 18.80 +2 solve. 
I remember it was a easy cross which gave me a unplanned X-cross, two more pairs was connected in LL and the last one was just a few moves, then a OLL skip! and finally my favorite PLL -T. The unlucky part was that i got nervous in the end due to the easy solve and throw the cube down with a +2 but i saw this before stopping the time and picked it up and turned it in to a +2 in the other direction and stopped the time :fp

Still no sub 20 in competition 

Recently i also got the OLL with all corners and no edges oriented two times in a row, and that is rare i promise


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> My cube got run over by a car o.0 does that count?



can a car run?  that definitely counts! xD

I was waiting on a bus and got these five solves in a row:
LL skip, PLL skip, OLL skip, normal, OLL skip

that's is VERY unlikely to happen =D


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Me said:


> Statistically if anyone has gotten an LL skip on a megaminx that's a really improbable happenstance.



I've gone as far as OLL skips and PLL skips, but never LL skip


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 11, 2010)

i once skipped 6 edges in a 4x4 solve
it went on to be my pb 52 sec


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2010)

I've had approximately one OLL/PLL skip per competition. Most of them were on bad solves though :/


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 11, 2010)

None of this stuff seems to happen to me. :/ I've had stuff like 3 J-perms in a row, but I've only ever had one LL skip, and that was with a hand scrambe that I half forced.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess it's an LL skip for me. There are a lot of interesting things in this thread.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 11, 2010)

4 R-perms out of five solves. Last was a G.


----------



## Samania (Jul 11, 2010)

Me clicking this thread, Reading it and posting a not-so-clever response.

Har. 

Or me 6 G perms in a row. O_O


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Odder said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > My cube got run over by a car o.0 does that count?
> ...




It is likely to happen if you dont use a scrambling program and subconsciously scramble the cube in similar ways, thats what i noticed from it, so i use programed scrambles now, and when im away, i scramble it for about 80 - 100 moves to make sure its really scrambled properly.

getting T perm 3-4 times in a row... or sune cases for all 5 solves, that kind of crap... ti bugs me more than anything...

and for the OLL with all corners and no edges, i believe the ratio is 1/256 if im not mistaking.... or is it 1/216? not too sure about it, so twice in a row is indead a very unprobable case, in comparison with other LL algs that is....


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 11, 2010)

2 PLL skips in a row. Not extraordinary, but unusual. I may have had a cross skip once or a one move cross.


----------



## Forte (Jul 11, 2010)

Permutation skip on sq1 lol


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 11, 2010)

4 z-perm in a row :confused:
This is not normal


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2010)

Cross+F2L+LL skip
...Nah just kidding. Just one of the LL steps skip.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 11, 2010)

Back when I used beginner method, I knew these two algs for orienting edges.
F R U R' U' F' and R' U' F' U F R.
I got to last layer, had the latter case and after that it was solved no AUF. I got like 28 seconds, halving my record


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2010)

This "lucky" avg12.
16.05, 15.26, (10.13)*[PLL skip]*, 17.92, 16.16*[OLL skip]*, (19.19), 16.91, 17.80, 18.33, 14.93*[PLL skip]*, 11.70*[LL skip]*, 14.69*[PLL skip]*


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jul 12, 2010)

Be revered television because we forgot the old to tell my story.

The return of the cube by the return of championship 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 12, 2010)

i got seven of the same r perm in a row lol what are the chances of that?


----------



## Nostra (Jul 12, 2010)

I made a (bad) average of 12. I made 15.44, 6 times during this average..


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 12, 2010)

I got to the last F2L pair, and all I had to do was U' z J-perm to solve the rest of the cube.


----------



## riffz (Jul 12, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> i got seven of the same r perm in a row lol what are the chances of that?



(1/18)^7

or if you want the probability of 6 more after the first then its (1/18)^6


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2010)

5 accidental CLL's in a row, making a PB avg of 5


----------



## Mewrius (Jul 12, 2010)

LL skip with ZZ. I also tend to always get F and N perms >__>


----------



## Weston (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I got to the last F2L pair, and all I had to do was U' z J-perm to solve the rest of the cube.



Ive gotten this twice before. One was a hand scramble though.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 12, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



1) To get the same LL I need to do the same F2L.. and that's not happening..

2) I can ensure you that non of the solves had the same cross so LL should be quite random

3) all scrambles was scrambled for atleast some couple of minutes... just because I was bored xD


----------



## DT546 (Jul 12, 2010)

this one's not in an average, but it was pretty odd

when i got my mini QJ 4X4 i was testing the corner cutting and it popped, quite violently, i managed to find all but one piece. after about a week i gave up looking, 2 months later i moved my room around and i gound the piece in my drawers, the unlikely thing is the drawers were almost brand new, literaly days old and the exact piece i lost months earlier was in them


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 12, 2010)

This has happened to me a few times, not super unlikely, but still pretty funny. 

If I am hand, scrambling a cube, I do so with my eyes closed, and a few times on the 2x2 I have opened my eyes and found a solved cube xD


----------



## DaijoCube (Jul 12, 2010)

My friend, doing the4x4x4 had a quasi-3x3x3 skip. All he had to do was U2 D' after the pairing was finished.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> My friend, doing the4x4x4 had a quasi-3x3x3 skip. All he had to do was U2 D' after the pairing was finished.



Did you witness it?


----------



## Owen (Jul 12, 2010)

DT546 said:


> this one's not in an average, but it was pretty odd
> 
> when i got my mini QJ 4X4 i was testing the corner cutting and it popped, quite violently, i managed to find all but one piece. after about a week i gave up looking, 2 months later i moved my room around and i gound the piece in my drawers, the unlikely thing is the drawers were almost brand new, literaly days old and the exact piece i lost months earlier was in them



Scary.

EDIT: 300th post!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 12, 2010)

Just got three OLL skips in a row, but I use Petrus.


----------



## shelley (Jul 12, 2010)

4x4 LL skip in competition


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2010)

CCT gave me a 2x2 scramble that ended up as a Sune + PLL skip + U to AUF. Needless to say, that was my best single.
I've also never had a lucky solve as my best 3x3 single.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This thread is somewhat related to this one.



no it isn't


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 12, 2010)

I dropped the cube as I finished VHF2L. It hit the spacebar and stopped the timer. The cube was solved.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2010)

so uhh...

I once did (a very easy) ZBLL on a megaminx

LL solution was like, y2 R' U L U' R U L'

edit: slow turning (?) average of 5 on magic:

(2.05) 2.05 2.05 2.05 (2.05)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 12, 2010)

I was recreating the WR solve with the same scramble and the same solution. After my 7th attemp I got 7.08 (=


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 12, 2010)

The craziest thing that has ever happened to me is that once after solving the cross and the first two F2L pairs, all the remaining pieces on the cube were solved, but some were mis-oriented. I finished the solve BLD style by just flipping all the remaining pieces that were not flipped.

The probability of this is:
2 / [(6!)^2] = 1 / 259200

That is about 16 times *less* likely to occur than a LL skip after finishing F2L.

Chris


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 12, 2010)

I've had three last layer skips in competition. One on 5x5 (it was bad so it just made the solve normal), 4x4 (again, it was bad so it made it normal) and OH (got me a single PB of half of what it previously was).


----------



## Escher (Jul 12, 2010)

Jude Wright got parity on SQ-1 33 times in a row. No joke, I watched every solve.

I've had about 6 LL skips, 3 forced, but considering how many solves I've done that's probably EV.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I've had three last layer skips in competition. One on 5x5 (it was bad so it just made the solve normal), 4x4 (again, it was bad so it made it normal) and OH (got me a single PB of half of what it previously was).



Wow! That's really lucky! Are you irish? jk


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 12, 2010)

JackJ said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I've had three last layer skips in competition. One on 5x5 (it was bad so it just made the solve normal), 4x4 (again, it was bad so it made it normal) and OH (got me a single PB of half of what it previously was).
> ...




shes not but I am


----------



## TMOY (Jul 13, 2010)

At Montpellier Open 2010, I got three LL skips out of five solves in the first round of pyraminx (and another one in the finals). Aind I didn't even break my official average PB because I messed up the other two.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 14, 2010)

Although it was semi-forced, I managed to get the corners and three redges while using the Waterman method. The solve was around 13 seconds.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

LL skips.
That's pretty much it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 23, 2010)

2 PLL skips on a 4x4 in a row.
Unless that is more likely than a LL skip on 3x3, but I am almost positive that it's less likely.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 2 PLL skips on a 4x4 in a row.
> Unless that is more likely than a LL skip on 3x3, but I am almost positive that it's less likely.



1/(72*2)^2 methinks, so less likely


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 23, 2010)

3 PLL skips in a row on a 3x3x3.


----------

